# Flashing screen, normal?



## Ldiesman (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello! 

My Kindle just got in about an hour ago (YAAAY!) and I'm loving it already. At the risk of sounding like a complete dork, is it normal that the page flashes black for a quick second before turning pages? I just want to make sure because it's a bit disorienting.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes it is normal and you won't even notice once you get used to it. A colleague of mine just got her Kindle and ask me the same question. I told her is wasn't normal and when I got home I checked and sure enough mine did to. I would charge it overnight and that should speed up the page turn. Enjoy your Kindle.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

My understanding is that it has to flash to black to avoid any "ghosting" images from the previous page. If you look closely, you can see ghosting when you're scrolling down a list of books - the black underline bar leaves a faint line behind.


----------



## Ldiesman (Dec 2, 2010)

history_lover said:


> My understanding is that it has to flash to black to avoid any "ghosting" images from the previous page.


Aaah kinda like an etch-a-sketch then! Thanks for your responses guys! So it's okay to charge it overnight? I always thought that wasn't good for electronics...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ldiesman said:


> Aaah kinda like an etch-a-sketch then! Thanks for your responses guys! So it's okay to charge it overnight? I always thought that wasn't good for electronics...


No worries on charging overnight. It won't hurt anything at all.


----------

